# Zed made US Acoustics



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Is there a readily available source or history on the zed made US Acoustic amplifiers, specifically the USA series?

I've been searching, and can only find for sale threads :mean::mean:

Google results are the same. Although, ampguts is great for specs.

Opinions regarding them are also welcome. Anyone know what input power was used for amp ratings? 

Thanks for the tips...I'm thinking of using these in the GF's car... uh oh


----------



## SQplease (Jul 23, 2008)

I was selling some Zed Made Nakamichi , sounded nice but warm. who the hell is Zed any way? wasn't Zed that guy in Pulp Fiction LOL


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

ZED AUDIO call and ask Stephen yourself or email him he's a cool dude and will answer your questions.


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm using a 4060 bridged for my mids (ID OEM 6.5s). Gain at minimum. Head unit volume never past 22/35.

I set my gains at 25/35. This and my tweeter gains are at minimum with some level reduction at the head unit. Sub amp needs gain turned up to match.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

RMAT said:


> ZED AUDIO call and ask Stephen yourself or email him he's a cool dude and will answer your questions.



Excellent! Thanks for the link...of course I banged my head for not finding that.....



Xander said:


> I'm using a 4060 bridged for my mids (ID OEM 6.5s). Gain at minimum. Head unit volume never past 22/35.
> 
> I set my gains at 25/35. This and my tweeter gains are at minimum with some level reduction at the head unit. Sub amp needs gain turned up to match.


Nice, I was thinking I need to power a 2 way up front, and a sub.

So, more then likely an amp bridged for woofers, and another 4 channel for tweets and sub...


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio/48776-listing-amps-zed-made.html




COMPANY MODEL PWR/CH 4ohm PWR/CH 2ohm

USA 2075 75w x 2 100w x 2

USA 2100 100w x 2 150w x 2
USA 2150 150w x 2 250w x 2
USA 2200 200w x 2 300w x 2
USA 2200 200w x 2 300w x 2

USA 2300 300w x 2 450w x 2

USA 4050 50w x 4 75w x 4

USA 4060 60w x 4 80w x 4
USA 6300 50w x 4 75w x 4
G 5ch AMP +150w x 1 +250w x 1

USX 2050 50w x 2 75w x 2

USX 2080 80w x 2 120w x 2
USX 2100 100w x 2 150w x 2

USX 2150 150w x 2 250w x 2

USX 4065 65w x 4 90w x 4

USX 600F 200w x 2 300w x 2
USX 800F 300w x 2 400w x 2
USX 1000F 400w x 2 500w x 2
USX 1000F 400w x 2 500w x 2


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

:surprised: Nice!!! Again, maybe I need a tutorial for the search feature lol



I'm thinking a 2300 for the mids, 2200 bridged for 2 eights on a rear deck, and a 2100 for tweets.....


----------



## zGhost (Oct 28, 2008)

braves6117 said:


> :surprised: Nice!!! Again, maybe I need a tutorial for the search feature lol
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking a 2300 for the mids, 2200 bridged for 2 eights on a rear deck, and a 2100 for tweets.....


2200 is 600 watts at 4 ohms you'll need 2 8 ohm subs as these amps won't run at 2ohm bridged.


----------



## lilmike (Jan 4, 2008)

The seller "Audio Clinic" on E-bay occasionally has the USA series amps for sale.

He's got manuals and info about the amps on his external site.


----------



## CGG318 (Apr 9, 2007)

braves6117 said:


> Is there a readily available source or history on the zed made US Acoustic amplifiers, specifically the USA series?
> 
> I've been searching, and can only find for sale threads :mean::mean:
> 
> ...


All the ratings I've seen are at 12.9 volts.


----------



## Ole Skool (Mar 1, 2012)

zGhost said:


> 2200 is 600 watts at 4 ohms you'll need 2 8 ohm subs as these amps won't run at 2ohm bridged.


Hi guys, I'm new here. I know this post is 3 years old but I accidentally stumbled upon it while "googling". I'm not familiar with the USA series but, in my experience with the US Acoustics amps, I had a USX 2150 BRIDGED @ 2ohms and it sounded tremendous! Not only did it power the two 12" Memphis audio subs that I had, there was very minimal distortion as it was overpowering these subs. I was able to have the gain at a minimum and they still sounded phenomenal. The head unit had 5v outs which helped too. Poor little car sounded like it wanted to come apart. Lol


----------

